# Omnistor Step Fault.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
The OMNISTOR step on my Auto-Trail has stopped coming out either with the door button or with the locking remote/central locking system. The awning light has also stopped working when unlocking/locking.

I did have probs on my first van, with the step not retracting , but this is new to me.
I have checked the fuse in the "box" behind the driver's seat.
Has anyone had this problem?

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi sennen523 is anything else working is the marker lights on the motorhome? the fridge on 12v?
If you can send me a PM with your contact details on I will ask one of our technical people to run through a couple of checks to try to ascertain what is wrong?

If you want to contact our technical support people they can be contacted on 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Have you checked the fuses under the bonnet near the engine battery, mine would not retract it turned out to be a 20 amp fuse.

Charlie


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Sargent (Ian),
Thanks for your post and, as always, very efficient help.
I have phoned your tech boys and they went through fuse checks on the EM5O. It looks like a visit to my dealer for further tests as it may be the board in the EM50 Box.

Thanks for you help on MHF.


Chascass, thanks for your help and post.


Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
Iv'e just had the step fault fixed, and it turned out to be a faulty switch (button) by the habitatation door.
Thanks for all your help.
sennen523.


----------

